
Anil Madhavapeddy: The Functional Innards of Docker for Mac and Windows - pjmlp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqFDEDl5Zes
======
tmzt
Any idea when the source for this will be released? I am curious to see how
they do it. I will watch the full video in the meantime.

